
Regulators Are Looking at Cryptocurrency - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/regulators-are-looking-at-cryptocurrency-1516836363
======
sharemywin
There are plenty of options for regulated securities. That are much easier to
buy.

Obviously, people don't want defrauded but, if someone wanted to buy a stock
they would have already bought one.

Oh, wait the average person can't buy stock in most start ups/small
businesses/small projects the lotto is OK though....maybe regulators should
look at that issue(s).

~~~
sharemywin
Maybe there should be a special account that has a yearly contribution limit
like an IRA that all your gambling, speculation, risky investments need to be
bought from.

~~~
sharemywin
might cut into the state(s) looto funds but oh well.

